# Need An Office Suite



## Majorix (Sep 10, 2012)

I need an office suite for the upcoming year in the college.

I am using FreeBSD 9-STABLE.

editors/libreoffice fails to build.

editors/openoffice-3 seems to be marked as "ignored".

What can I do?


----------



## vermaden (Sep 10, 2012)

Use package *-libreoffice-3.5.6.tbz from here:
http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/editors/

So its just *# pkg_add -rv libreoffice* or *# pkg_add -rv XY-libreoffice *in case of XY locale.


----------

